# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices are steady and movement is slow.
Temperatures have been in the low 80's the first of the week. A slight chance of
rain is in the forecast for the next several days. Some wheat fields are being
sprayed for greenbugs. Most areas of the state are in need of moisture
especially the western half.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay movement is slow and prices are steady to weak. Grass
hay is still available in large quantities in most areas of the state with the
exception of the extreme West. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have
hay to sell can access the hay directory on the Oklahoma Department
Agriculture's website at Oklahoma Department of Agriculture, Food and Forestry: Home or call the Oklahoma Department of
Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares and large
rounds 165.00-185.00 per ton. Small squares 175.00-195.00 per ton. Good quality
large squares 130.00-150.00, small squares 140.00-160.00/ton. Good large rounds
125.00-145.00. Fair quality large squares 105.00-125.00 per ton. Fair large
rounds 100.00-120.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 75.00-85.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 120.00-150.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 140.00-170.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares 60.00-80.00 a
ton, small squares 70.00-90.00 per ton. Good quality small squares 60.00-80.00
per ton. Premium quality large rounds 60.00-80.00. Good quality large rounds
50.00-70.00 per ton. Fair quality 40.00-60.00 per ton.

Alfalfa guidelines
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDM-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16


----------

